# Comanche rear television



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all.

Has anyone fitted a TV to the rear bedroom of a comanche? The vehicle has a grey plastic surround fitted to the wall which is the other side of the toilet. There's 2 plastic covers in the surround that hide what looks like a plastic scrwew fixing? I'm not asure what bracket to get and what fixings to use?


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Crossieg

The grey plastic cover only hides a wooden pattress which your can screw a TV bracket to. maximum length of screw 30mm.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Crossieg 

When I ordered my Comanche I ordered it without the plastic surround ,as I wanted to mount the tv across the corner and not flat to the wall , and without the plastic surround it didnt leave any fixing holes when it was removed, I could send you a photo of how I have done it ,but the van is with the dealer at he moment having the fridge repaired, if you would like I could send you a photo when I get it back. :!:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We have an 840D. Same van different name and minus a few fancy bits. We bought a cheap standard LCD TV screen wall mount bracket and just screwed it straight onto grey panel. I used short 25mm screws but quite thick. I drilled a pilot hole partially screwed screw in the put a drop of superglue on thread and tightened up. That was 2 years ago and it has not come loose despite the "judder" :twisted:


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you for all the advice.

Has anyone actually screwed a bracket to the 2 plastic 'rawl' plug fittings and if so what screws did they use? It just doesn't look like a fitting that a standard wood screw would fit.

Sadly I emailed Autotrail and they haven't bothered to reply.

Any TV dealers out there that have fitted something to this type of van?

Many thanks


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We've got a Cheyenne 660 and that had the plastic thing. (If anyine wants it by the way it's in our loft!) I took it off and attached the TV arm with 30mm bolts with washers and nuts inside the wardrobe. I didn't trust the screws! We've had no problems. I put those little plastic hole covers in the holes and aren't noticable.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi cossieg ,sorry for the delay but her are the pics I said I would post of bedroom tv.as you will see I put 3 separate mitred blocks screwed with increased screw length on each piece into side wall and bed/wc wall then screwed tv bracket into blocks, its been there since last June and is still as solid as a rock

Sorry seem to have lost pics.... will be back


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Found them , I was a bit over the "wine" when I took them so they are not too clear


----------

